# Which is best: Male or Female?



## Oceanic Flight 815 (May 31, 2011)

Considering health problems and behavior differences, is one better than the other or are they generally the same and just individually different?

For instance, I know female rats are prone to mammary tumors and they are more hyper and smaller than males. Are there any differences like this with hedgies? 

How do you sex hedgies?


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

I haven't heard of a behavioral difference, or any tendencies towards illness for either sex, but an expert can help with that. Hedgies are easily sexed. The penis sheath is clearly visable on the abdomen of the male, it looks like a little belly button and the vagina is pretty clearly visable as well.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Personality and behaviour wise, there is no difference between males or females. The only thing is, the males tend to like to self pleasure themselves. Some do it in private, others are fairly obvious about it. :lol: 

Cancer rates, with the exception of mammary tumours and uterine cancers, they are about the same. Females can be spayed at around 6 months which will eliminate any reproductive cancers.


----------



## Maeg8 (Apr 28, 2011)

Females can be spayed at around 6 months which will eliminate any reproductive cancers.[/quote said:


> I didn't know this. Is it risky to the health of the hedgehog? Because if not, I'm getting it done.


----------



## Oceanic Flight 815 (May 31, 2011)

Thanks! 

Wow, I'd be very hesitant about spaying (or neutering) hedgies. I was so nervous when having my rabbits neutered... unless necessary I'd rather not have to fix anything smaller than a rabbit. Do male hedgies rarely get reproductive cancers? 

Also, I don't suppose anyone knows of any experienced hedgie/exotic vets in north Florida? I think I know of one, but not sure if they look at hedgies. 

And good breeders in north Florida? I may rescue off craigslist but I'd like to know I have a choice between breeder or rescue.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I've heard that Beach Bum Hedgehogs is good. And they have gorgeous hedgies.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

When done by an experienced small animal/exotic vet, spaying a hedgehog is no more risky than a dog or a cat. Laser is the best choice. It costs a bit more but it is a faster surgery, less blood loss, and quicker healing time. 

Neutering is a more risky procedure and reproductive cancers in males is not as common so really not worth doing as a preventative.


----------



## Oceanic Flight 815 (May 31, 2011)

They're at least 4 hours away from me and shipping seems to be quite expensive.

 I have just now found what looks like a good breeder though and they also have a list of vets on their website: http://www.hoodpetz.com/policies.html#Purchasing:

I think I have decided on a male since reproductive cancers aren't common and I usually prefer male animals, not really sure why. Males generally seem to be less expensive too.


----------

